# Anyone looking to start running?



## Diabetes UK (Aug 28, 2018)

If anyone is looking for some tips to ease themselves back in to running, or potentially start from scratch, there are some simple tips to getting started in this blog:

https://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=10857​
The blog is in anticipation of a new fundraising challenge at Diabetes UK, Run26.

Oddly, I began my day thinking that about increasing the amount of exercise I do (probably post-bank holiday thoughts), so think I may give this a go!
There is handy training plan and running plan available to get you started as well.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2018)

Ooh! That sounds good  C'mon everyone, let's see how far the forum can manage collectively!  

A good few years ago we had a Forum Challenge to JOGLE across the country, it would be nice to see people's reports of their progress and parts of the world where they have run


----------



## Diabetes UK (Aug 30, 2018)

It was a bit before my time, but the JOGLE challenge looks like a great idea! Be great to get updates from members from around the UK and indeed, the rest of the World! 

....time to dust of my running shoes perhaps!


----------

